# Virginia Air Museums VA Beach/Norfolk and vicinity Air Power Park



## Kyushuj7w (Aug 3, 2021)

People might not think of it but VA Beach / Norfolk and its vicinity is one of the best areas next to southern cal for military museums in close proximity to each other. You can easily spend a full week down there and not see it all. Some small places like the one below that you might ordinarily miss. From the air museums to the american revolution national parks, Williamstown preserved period town and village, Civil War, military transport, NAsa etc and have a room on the beach. Go off season of course if possible, beats the heat and the rowdy beach crowds. I can post some of the other things ( museums) in the area to see if the mods feel its OK. These are some pics from a 2016 visit. We went back this past April and one missiles had been toppled by a storm. They are on a tidal creek and on occasion have been flooded so the carriages for things like the nike missile get rusted out . Honestly some of them need to be under a roof but they do what they can. This trip a docent I was talking to said you seem to like the models let me show you something. He opened up a door and stacked everywhere were model kits. He said we are not sure what to do with them all as they were donated by an estate. I told him you have some very rare kits there worth quit a bit. Get a volunteer to put them on ebay for you as you will raise a lot of money or get a booth at the next local airshow. Places like this hopefully is where our stashes will go and not in a dumpster. 

Air Power Park Air Power Park Click the link to learn more. 

*





*​This little gem is free, a 15-acre park features several vintage aircraft , early AA missiles and experimental space launch vehicles from the 1950s and 1960s, including jets, missiles and rockets. This area was very much involved in the space program. Many of the displays have connections with nearby Langley Air Force Base and NASA Langley Research Center. Toured this after going the the WWI Military Museum Air show in VA Beach and visiting the USS Wisconsin in Norfolk. All these places are very close to each other. Lots of history in this area from Yorktown to Civil War sites. 
It is run by volunteers. Part of the many things to do and see in this area and one you might miss as its not advertised. 















































​The indoor museum at the center of the park includes themed rooms with more than 325 models of aircraft, wind tunnel items, spacecraft and nautical vessels representing all the U.S. branches of service and some other nations.


































































​

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kyushuj7w (Aug 3, 2021)

Air Power Park

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kyushuj7w (Aug 3, 2021)

Air Power PArk 







 












































Outside, a raised wooden walkway provides a quiet observation deck with views of Newmarket Creek. Visitors may see herons, egrets, blackbirds, various types of crabs and other wildlife. Kids can enjoy the playground area and boat enthusiasts can launch their paddle craft or simply relax on the floating dock. A full nature trail should be finished next year. The one thing I did notice is when it rains the creek gets pretty high and the Nike launcher was pretty water logged. The doors on the outside were also sandbagged. A few of the items look to be one of a kind. 



413 W. Mercury Boulevard

Hampton, VA 23669

I-64 exit 263B onto Mercury Boulevard. The park is located on the right, its a quick pull off the main road and easy to miss as your driving fast. 
















































​

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 5, 2021)

Great stuff mate!



Kyushuj7w said:


>



Mitsubishi 1MT1 torpedoplane, designed by former Sopwith draughtsman Herbert Smith, who emigrated to Japan and worked as Mitsubishi's chief designer for a few years. Nice find.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

